# Transistor Sockets...



## Coda (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm curious about sockets for transistors. While I have always used sockets for IC's, I have not ever used a transistor socket. With my latest build I decided to experiment with different transistors...pretty much because I didn't want to go to the trouble to build a testing rig. So sockets are a must. However, as I discovered, not all sockets are created equal.  Specifically, not all transistors fit the common TO-5 socket.. I have seen sockets for TO-18, but cannot seem to find them for a TO-92. 

Not much of a question here, really. This is more of an observation-based thread. I am hoping others will share their preference/experience with using transistor sockets. And if anyone can point me to some TO-92 sockets, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## temol (Aug 3, 2020)

You can use precision pin header sockets. Just snap them as needed - 3 in a row, 2 + 1, single socket. Picture for reference - here


----------



## zgrav (Aug 3, 2020)

having a few strips of those single row pins can come in handy when you need to improvise an IC socket.  You can cut two rows to whatever pin size you need and solder them to the PCB.  It can be easier to get the pins in the right place if you stick them on the IC first, then solder a few pins in place to the PCB, remove the IC, and solder the rest of the pins.


----------



## Coda (Aug 6, 2020)

temol said:


> You can use precision pin header sockets. Just snap them as needed - 3 in a row, 2 + 1, single socket. Picture for reference - here



Is this what I am looking for?

https://www.amazon.com/DEPEPE-2-54m...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl


----------



## zgrav (Aug 6, 2020)

Coda said:


> Is this what I am looking for?
> 
> h



those header pins are too long, but can be useful for other projects.

this is what is being discussed:









						40 Pin 2.54mm DIP SIP IC Sockets Adaptor Solder Type
					

Lead Free - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				





Here is an equivalent product on Amazon, but Tayda is much cheaper:





						uxcell A14081900ux0270 Single Row Straight Header Strip Socket, 2.54 Mm Pitch, 20 Piece: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

uxcell A14081900ux0270 Single Row Straight Header Strip Socket, 2.54 Mm Pitch, 20 Piece: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Coda (Aug 7, 2020)

zgrav said:


> those header pins are too long, but can be useful for other projects.
> 
> this is what is being discussed:
> 
> ...



Thank you for that. What about sockets for a TO-18 transistor? I have sockets on hand that I have used before, but they are too big for this PCB. I have also read about TO-18 sockets, but have not been able to find them.

Worst case, I'll just place the transistors and solder once I decided on the final combo.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 7, 2020)

I just snip off a 2 part and a single of the in-line sockets and do it that way...blu tack is my friend in that situation!


----------



## Coda (Aug 7, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I just snip off a 2 part and a single of the in-line sockets and do it that way...blu tack is my friend in that situation!



That's genius.


----------

